
Show HN: Coffee Grind Size Chart Generator - shadowfaxRodeo
https://honestcoffeeguide.com/guides/coffee-grind-size-chart/
======
dougk16
Wow nice! This is hardcore. I wish I had stumbled on this when I first started
learning various coffee making techniques. Three pieces of feedback:

\- If you search for a grinder like "Capresso 565" nothing happens. Baratza
didn't work either. I suggest letting the visitor know that you don't have the
config for a particular grinder. Or maybe a dropdown of the configs you do
have.

\- I was confused at first by the color selection. Like is this for the color
of my grinder, or the bean? lol. Don't underestimate tired people who don't
read and need coffee right now!

\- I think a lot of people will want this site to just tell them what to do.
Like I have a Capresso 565 and I'm doing a pour over. What setting do I use?
And if there's a few possible settings, tell me how it will affect things
going lower or higher. The chart is cool but people mostly just want the
answer to their specific question loud and clear.

Just some random thoughts. Overall I love this. Keep at it. I see the other
tools on your site. This site could really become a staple in the coffee
world. I noticed
[https://honestcoffeeguide.com/tools](https://honestcoffeeguide.com/tools)
didn't have this chart generator listed there.

Good luck!

~~~
shadowfaxRodeo
Thanks so much, glad you like it.

We're going to do all your suggestions—definitely will make it more obvious
what's going on

------
leejoramo
Great site. Wish they had a RSS feed so I could follow them

